
Franken-algorithms: deadly consequences of unpredictable code - ddebernardy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/29/coding-algorithms-frankenalgos-program-danger
======
fnrslvr
The media's fondness of using the term "algorithms" for the products of rigor-
allergic ML practitioners breaks my inner algorithm theorist's heart. :(

------
tedunangst
Obvious solution: if an algorithm drives a car into someone, that algorithm is
banned from ever driving again.

Obvious correlary: if a person drives a car into someone, that person is
banned from ever driving again.

